# Colorado / Northern New Mexico Rally



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Since there is interest about a Rocky Mountain Rally, lets get a date set, shall we?

I propose either July 21 or July 28 to kick things off (for Thursday arrivals). The reason I suggest Thursday is Mueller starts booking the best sites 6 months out starting Fridays.

I know late July is a LONG way off, but with everyone's busy camping season, we should get it on the schedule as soon as possible.

My vote is for July 28 weekend, but the 22nd would work too. Anyone care one way or the other?

It will not be easy to book sites together. In my opinion, Mueller doesn't have any "bad" sites, so we should book our preference (length of site, back-in or pull-through). Our favorite areas of Mueller include Peak View (just 5 sites, secluded, overlooks the lake) and Grouse Mountain (nice cul-de-sac on the far west side, great views). We have also stayed on the "main drag" (Revenuer's Ridge) and those sites are really nice, too (big back yards!), despite being on the main road in and out of the park. Nearly every site in the park is shaded.

You can often see which sites are preferred at any park by checking which sites are booked first. For the July 4 weekend, the following sites are already booked: 3, 4 (camped there), 8, 18, 20, 36, 38, 40, 41, 42, 45, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 88, 90, 93, 111, 123 (camped there), 124, 125, 126, 127, 128, 129, 130, 131.

So what does everyone think? July 22 or 28?

Pictures of Mueller Camping are here and here.

Randy


----------



## RoxboroughSkiMan (Mar 4, 2004)

Wow!







What a coincidence. We were planning on going to Mueller the weekend of July 29th through the 30th. So, obviously my vote is for that weekend. We were just waiting for the 6 month window to begin so we could reserve the nights. I have Friday the 29th off from work so we will go up the evening of the 28th.

So, does that mean I can make my reservations at Midnight on January 27th?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Rox,

Sounds great. I think the 29th would be great. You can book 6 months and 7 hours in advance. I remember last time staying up until midnight to book at Mueller exactly 6 months out. It almost let me complete the transaction, when at the end it said something like, "Reservations for this date can be made at 7 AM."

Nice, huh?

Looking forward to meeting you and yours.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

If you are planning to attend the Rocky Mountain Rally over the July 30 weekend at Mueller State Park, you can book your site starting tomorrow for Thursday, July 28 arrivals.

Randy


----------



## RoxboroughSkiMan (Mar 4, 2004)

OK Randy,

We are booked in site number 127 for the nights of July 28th, 29th, and 30th.

We are looking forward to meeting you and your family.

I sure hope other Outbacker's join us.


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

O.K. This might just work for us too! We are considering Rocky Mountain National Park the same weekend.(July 29-31) What I need to know is how far away is Mueller and how to get there. We are supposed to do this trip with some pop-up campers from popupexplorer.com. It's about 20 hrs from here, but if Mueller is in the vicinity, I will definately have to look at it closely. Any maps and info would be greatly appreciated as well as how to book reservations. Does this park have hook-ups? I know RMNP does not and the wife is not to crazy about the idea of dry camping!

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I don't know whether I can make it or not I have a commitment in Tulsa in Mid July. I'm not going to reserve in case I can't make If I can and there is still somewhere to stay I'll book in probably late June or Early May. Sorry team.

*3reds*, this site should answer most if not all of your questions. Also, see Castle Rock Outbackers reply of 01/01/05.

http://parks.state.co.us/default.asp?parkID=87&action=park


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

3Reds,

RMNP is in Northern Colorado while Mueller State Park is in Southern Colorado. So they are not in the "same vicinity" by any means. Hope you can still make it. Mueller has electric sites with water on site in several places around the park. There is one dump station as well. In my opinion, Mueller is a top 5 Colorado camping park.

Rox and other Outbackers,

We are booked in site 123 for Friday and Saturday nights. We will arrive Friday, July 29 at Noon. Looking forward to meeting you.

Randy


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi everyone:

We'll be in site 122 on Friday and Saturday. Looking forward to meeting everone.

action


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Genes,

Site 122...right next door! That will be nice. And with Rox just down a few at 127, we may give the impression to other campers in the area that there is a Outbackers Rally going on!

Now we need to get comfirmation from dutchman, NMOutbacker, bird01, rtombre, Elizabeth Outbackers, and anyone else interested in joining the Rocky Mountain Rally. Drifter and 3Reds will know if they can make it later.

Randy


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Randy:

It will be our first trip to Mueller. Your photos of site 123 are great. I hope 122 is almost as nice. The wife and I thought about site 5, for its seclusion. But, I'm still a newbie at backing with a travel trailer so I talked her into 122. I figured its close to 123 which looks great, and that other CO/NM Outbackers would select sites in that area. Thanks again for arranging the rally.

By the way, we store our trailer at Centennial Storage on S. Santa Fe Drive at Titan Rd. There are about 3-4 other Outbacks there...anyone from this forum?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

GenesRU,

Here is what I would do. Get 3 or 4 sandwich baggies, put a piece of paper in each one with "www.outbackers.com" written on it. Drive to your storage lot and place on each Outback unit by taping it it to the frame near the coupler. Then see what happens.

Randy


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, I just reserved site 121 from Thursday, July 28, through Sunday, July 31. We'll be arriving sometime Thursday afternoon and departing Monday morning.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Since this will be our first rally, is there anything we should know re proper protocol, things to bring to share, whatever?

Jim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Jim,

Thanks for joining the Rally! That makes 4 of us so far. Looking good!

This will be our first Rally as well, so we are all in this together. Basically, the point is to meet each other, maybe BBQ one or two nights together, share some beverages together, and enjoy time with our families while hiking, biking, and camping. Expect nothing but to have a great weekend.

Randy


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Count us in.....(that makes 5) We just reserved 119 for 29-31 July. We will be looking forward to meeting everyone.

Camptails


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Looking good! May even pass for a Rally! Here is what we have:

119: Camptails
121: Dutchman
122: GenesRUs
123: Castle Rock Outbackers
127: RoxboroughSkiMan

And we are still waiting to heard from at least 5 others.

Randy


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

See ya in July!! Just made our reservation for site 114 action

Haven't even picked up the trailer yet, and I'm already making reservations








Should be a fun time.

Guess that make 6 of us so far!!

Ron


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Right on, Ron! Who needs an actual trailer in hand to make a camping reservation?

Mueller Rally Update:

114: rtombre
119: Camptails
121: Dutchman
122: GenesRUs
123: Castle Rock Outbackers
127: RoxboroughSkiMan


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Here is an update on sites at Mueller that are still available in our camping area (and suitable for Outbacks!) on the July 28 weekend:

113: AVAILABLE - 40' Pull Thru
114: rtombre (28 RSDS) >>> Still Showing Available - 60' Pull Thru <<<
117: AVAILABLE - 50' Back In
119: Camptails (25 RSS)
121: Dutchman (21 RS)
122: GenesRUs (21 RS)
123: Castle Rock Outbackers (26 RS)
124: AVAILABLE - 35' Back In >>> I recommend a 21 RS or 23 RS here <<<
127: RoxboroughSkiMan (25 RSS)
129: AVAILABLE - 40' Pull Thru
130: AVAILABLE - 40' Pull Thru

Randy


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> 114: rtombre (28 RSDS) >>> Still Showing Available - 60' Pull Thru <<<[snapback]23607[/snapback]​


Ooops. sorry put the wrong site (or signed up for the wrong one)









I'm in 112 - The more I read the specs I sure hope I fit







It says <=40' but then says max vehicle length 32' Trailer is 29' + the slide... + the TV. What do you think??


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I think you will be fine. For $6 I believe you can switch if you think it will be tight. With that big ol' 28 RSDS, you may appreciate more space, but you will fit in 112.

Randy

112: rtombre (28 RSDS)
113: AVAILABLE - 40' Pull Thru
114: AVAILABLE - 60' Pull Thru
117: AVAILABLE - 50' Back In
119: Camptails (25 RSS)
121: Dutchman (21 RS)
122: GenesRUs (21 RS)
123: Castle Rock Outbackers (26 RS)
124: AVAILABLE - 35' Back In >>> I recommend a 21 RS or 23 RS here <<<
127: RoxboroughSkiMan (25 RSS)
129: AVAILABLE - 40' Pull Thru
130: AVAILABLE - 40' Pull Thru


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Just FIVE sites are still available in the Outbacker's Loop at Mueller State Park for the Rocky Mountain Rally on July 28. Many other sites are available in the park, but only five remain in the main Outbacker Loop (Turkey Meadow and Grouse Mountain). Looks like some non-Outbackers grabbed 114 and 117, the last two 50'+ sites:

92: AVAILABLE - 38' Pull Thru
93: AVAILABLE - 48' Pull Thru
112: rtombre (28 RSDS)
113: AVAILABLE - 40' Pull Thru
114: Reserved by non-Outbacker
117: Reserved by non-Outbacker
119: Camptails (25 RSS)
121: Dutchman (21 RS)
122: GenesRUs (21 RS)
123: Castle Rock Outbackers (26 RS)
124: AVAILABLE - 35' Back In >>> I recommend a 21 RS or 23 RS here <<<
127: RoxboroughSkiMan (25 RSS)
129: Reserved by non-Outbacker
130: AVAILABLE - 40' Pull Thru

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

Man, I'm off that weekend, too, but that's a fer piece to travel for a weekend! Wish I could join y'all, though. I'll be thinking of ya.

Maybe one of these y-e-a-r-s the Texas Outbackers will decide to do something together.









Have a great time.

Mark


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi folks, How far is this campground from Albuquerque, NM and would a Californian be welcome? There is a chance that I will be in this area around the end of July. Kirk

Seems like the folks out here are not interested ina rally.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Kirk,

From Denver, we can make it to Santa Fe in about 5 1/2 hours. So that would be about 6 1/2 hours to Albuquerque. Since Mueller is about 90 minutes south west of Denver (about 40 minutes west of Colorado Springs), I would say you are looking at 5 1/2 hours (towing) from Albuquerque.

Think about it, and maybe leave Thursday the 28th to stay longer at Mueller to make the longer drive worth it.

Directions to Mueller State Park: From I-25 in Colorado Springs, take US 24 West through Woodland Park to Divide, CO. Turn South on CO 67, and travel about 4 miles to the park entrance.

Randy


----------



## RoxboroughSkiMan (Mar 4, 2004)

aplvlykat said:


> Hi folks, How far is this campground from Albuquerque, NM and would a Californian be welcome? There is a chance that I will be in this area around the end of July. Kirk
> 
> Seems like the folks out here are not interested ina rally.
> [snapback]24071[/snapback]​


I think everybody's welcome. Although we've lived in Colorado for over 7 years now, the wife grew up in Brea and I grew up in Cerritos California. I used to race District 37 out near Apple Valley.

Come join us.


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Well, looks like we have decided to pass this year. After talking about it, we have opted for 2 vacations of shorter distances rather than one long one.

Some day!!!


----------



## RoxboroughSkiMan (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Randy,

What do you think about calling our Outbacker's Rally the Rocky Mountain Rally?
By calling it the Rocky Mountain Rally, folks from New Mexico, Colorado, Utah, and Wyoming are naturally included and people from nearby states such as Texas, Nebraska and Kansas feel welcomed as well. It has a nice ring to it also.

By the way, you're doing a great job organizing this event. Thanks for all of your hard work.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep, the Rocky Mountain Rally it is. Can one of the Administators change the name of the thread?

Randy


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Ok, It's time for me to quit being shy and 'fess up. That's me in 114.

I couldn't make up my mind so I made the commitment. Now I have to go. It's a bit of a jaunt for me. I'm in Wichita (It's been my home base for most of my life). I'll probably have to over-night somewhere around Lamar. Anybody got any suggestions?

By the way Colorado has been my second home growing up. I was born in La Junta and my Grandmother lived there until she passed several years ago. Growing up, whenever we went to spend a few days with her Dad would always take a few more days to take us "up in the mountains".

Looking forward to July.

Drifter


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Drifter! Right on! Now I can remove that "Reserved by Non-Outbacker" designation on 114. So glad you can attend. I think the Outbacker who travels the farthest to attend the Rocky Mountain Outbacker Rally should get a cool award or something. So here is where we stand (Site 130 fell off the availability list). Only 4 sites left in the Outbacker loop!

92: AVAILABLE - 38' Pull Thru
93: AVAILABLE - 48' Pull Thru
112: rtombre (28 RSDS)
113: AVAILABLE - 40' Pull Thru
114: Drifter (23 RS)
117: Reserved by non-Outbacker
119: Camptails (25 RSS)
121: Dutchman (21 RS)
122: GenesRUs (21 RS)
123: Castle Rock Outbackers (26 RS)
124: AVAILABLE - 35' Back In >>> I recommend a 21 RS or 23 RS here <<<
127: RoxboroughSkiMan (25 RSS)
129: Reserved by non-Outbacker
130: Reserved by non-Outbacker


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Only 3 sites remain in the Outbacker Loop for the Rocky Mountain Outbackers Rally.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

Drifter said:


> Ok, It's time for me to quit being shy and 'fess up. That's me in 114.
> 
> I couldn't make up my mind so I made the commitment. Now I have to go. It's a bit of a jaunt for me. I'm in Wichita (It's been my home base for most of my life). I'll probably have to over-night somewhere around Lamar. Anybody got any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Drifter,

Probably your best bet for camping around Lamar would be John Martin Reservoir State Park between Lamar and Hasty. I'm planning on staying there on March 14 and 15. Most of the Colo. SPs are pretty nice. Of course I'm biased because I'm a seasonal employee at Cherry Creek.

Jim


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks Jim. I think that's just what I'll do. I did a little more research and it seems it's either JM







or a Loves Travel west of Lamar







. I think I would much prefer Mr Martins place. Thanks again I appreciate the reply.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Sites 92 and 93 fell off availability. Since I have not heard from an Outbacker regarding their booking it, I will assume we lost them to other folks with sub-standard campers.









That leaves only site 113 still available (and in a perfect location I might add) in the Outbacker Loop at Mueller State Park.

Randy


----------



## salman (Mar 13, 2005)

OK, the Miceli Family (Salman) just booked his second RV site without actually owning an RV yet. Haven't even told the wife yet, I'm sure she'll want to go. Purchase of RV should be confirmed soon. We got sight 113 for Friday and Saturday night (July 29-30). Looking forward to meeting everyone and their families.

Sal, Kris, Philip, Alex, & Dominic
2005 26 RS


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Excellent, Sal...Outbacker loop is FULL. Now I will move to the surrounding loops and look for open sites there.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Alrighty then, Rocky Mountain Outbackers...after receiving feedback from most of you offline, I will have a sample Rally shirt screened and modeled by the artist (that would be my DW). Prices with tax will be $16.70 ($19.12 for XXL).

The sample will be screened on a t-shirt, not the 6 oz. pre-shrunk long-sleeve cotton shirts that I will deliver at the Rally.

The image is an original artwork. It is signed. When you view the image in your browser, the letters may appear jagged. That is due to IE and XP resizing the image to fit your browser screen and resolution. To expand to full size, hover your mouse on the image, then click the expand button that will appear in the lower right hand side if the image.

View it here.

Randy


----------



## RICK R (Mar 15, 2005)

SORRY COLORADO OUTBACKERS 
WE HAVE PLANS THAT INCLUDE MY AND MY WIFES 20TH H.S. REUNIONS THAT 
WEEKEND. WE LIVE IN COLORADO SPRINGS, SO IF YOU PLAN ON STAYING AT 
MUELLER THIS SUMMER KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR US. WE PLAN ON TRYING SOME 
STAYS AT ELEVEN MILE STATE PARK AS WELL ....
HAVE A GREAT TIME AND AWESOME ADVENTURES action


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The campsites still available at Mueller State Park for the Rocky Mountain Outbackers Rally are becoming slim pickins. The Outbacker Loop is full. The following site are acceptable for Outbacks (minimum 40 feet) and are still available. Most are on the main road through the park:

8, 9, 11, 13, 16, 17, 18, 19, 27, 34, 37, 50, 67, 68, 84, 85

Sites 27, 34, and 50 are closest to the Outbacker loop (more commonly known as Grouse Mountain).

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The available sites for the Rocky Mountain Rally are diminishing. Here are the minimum 40' sites still available.

8, 9, 11, 17, 19, 27, 67, 68, 84, 85.

Site 27 is the closest site to the Outbacker loop.

Randy


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Seems to far away action


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You are right, Ron. July 28 is far away. Consider this. Mueller State Park has 132 sites available to reserve. We are 4 months away from the Rally, and there are only 10 sites left that will comfortably fit an Outback.

July 4 is fully booked. Lets go all the way to Labor Day: already over 40 sites gone. How about a non-holiday weekend, like July 15? Guess what? THREE sites >= 40 feet are all that remain.

I learned last year...if you want to camp at the most popular State Parks in Colorado (Mueller and Golden Gate especially), you better book early. Way early.

I am surprised (and somewhat worried, too) that the same thing is not true in other states we plan to visit, like New Mexico. We are booked for the July 4 holiday at Tetilla Peak west of Santa Fe. Tetilla Peak has showers, water, electric, a nearby lake, etc...sounds nice! So far, the only reservation they have is OURS. For a holiday weekend!

But I have done this before (book sites at campgrounds that are wide open). We did it last year at Kelsey and Riverside National Forest campgrounds. They both were wonderful. We will be back to Kelsey this year. I have also booked us at Painted Rocks (1.5 miles from Mueller), Just 12 sites at this little gem, and only three people have reserved so far, including us.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

There are only 8 campsites remaining in the entire park for the Rocky Mountain Rally on July 28. All are minimum 40' sites.

8, 11, 17, 19, 67, 68, 84, 85.

Randy


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Looks like we found out a little late for this rally. Coincidence has it that we will be in Cripple Creek that same weekend on a family Colorado tour. We are staying at the Lost Burro Campground. I will try to drive by and chat with a few of you.

Take care and have fun!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The Rocky Mountain Rally kicks off this Thursday, July 28. We don't have anything formal planned (which is good!). We will arrive Friday around 12 Noon. My idea was to have a social Friday evening so everyone can meet. Saturday evening we could have a potluck and set some grills up and eat together. I'm sure we'll want to take some photos. During the day Saturday we plan on hiking, biking, and maybe sight-seeing over at the Fossil Beds.

Sounds good? Other ideas? Looking forward to taking over the Grouse Mountain Loop at Mueller State Park.

WEATHER For Divide, CO:

Thursday: 75 / 45 (20% chance of rain)
Friday: 78 / 47 (20% chance of rain)
Saturday: 77 / 47 (20% chance of rain)
Sunday: 74 / 46 (30% chance of rain)

Randy


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

I wish we would have know about the rally sooner.
We would have made plans.
Instead have reservations for Cochiti Lake in N.M.
Maybe next time
Bob & Judy (2blackdogs)


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We are back! The Rocky Mountain Rally was a grand success. Very nice to meet local Outbackers.

1. I met Dutchman briefly when we arrived but he was not feeling well. They arrived Thursday and left early Friday afternoon. Hope all is better today. I'll follow up on your shirts. And thank you for the chips and salsa that was enjoyed by all at the Saturday night BBQ.

2. Thanks to Drifter for making the drive all the way from Kansas. Excellent brownies (a kid favorite) at the BBQ as well. Happy travels.

3. Thanks to Parker Outbacker (and DW) for allowing us use of his 28 RSDS for the backdrop of the group photo (see photo below). He even did a quick Simple Green wipedown right before the photo! Parker was also nice enough to give free tours of the monster unit to all Rally go'ers.

4. Thanks to Salman (and DW) for their patience with my Ford comments and for providing me with three Margaritas on Saturday night. We also enjoyed finishing up the Rally together with our families at Fargo's Pizza in Colorado Springs. And if you have never seen a Hensley Arrow hitch before...they are BIG.

5. Thanks to Roxborough Ski Man (and DW) for providing ice cream, fresh fruit, chocolate sauce, and whipped cream for dessert at the BBQ. He even provided a free test drive of his new Dodge 2500 tow vehicle to another Rally member. And when Dutchman left early, Roxborough picked up camp and moved right in to site 121.

6. Thanks to GenesRUs for the great dry camping recommendations. We will follow up with you to set a date. Their kids became instant friends with our two daughters. Looking forward to future camping trips together.

7. And finally, it was a pleasure to meet the new Outbackers way over in site 17. I am glad I mustered the courage (didn't take much) to interupt their lunch and invite them to our Rally. Mark grilled the finest looking brats I have ever seen on my charcoal grill.

8. Thanks to many Mueller State Park campers who stopped in front of our site (the legendary 123) to oogle and write down the site number on little pieces of paper they were carrying with them. I could only smile and think to myself, "6 months in advance and booked by 5 AM...that's all it takes."

We will begin planning next year's rally sometime in October. Our rally photos are posted here: 2005 Rocky Mountain Outbacker Rally

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like a great weekend guys!









Reminded me of how enjoyable our Spring PNW Outbackers rally was.

Hmm... I'm thinking of a joint get together somewhere in the middle, the best shoe throwers you guys can muster against some of our less experienced types. Could be a good matchup... I'm sure we would be willing to spot you a few points to keep it sporting!









I can see it now... Horse shoes at 12 paces!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great pics Randy and nice job ID ing the people. Its always nice to put a face to the name.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome sunny

I glad everyone enjoyed the rally









Thor


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

The DW and kids and I had a wonderful time at the rally. Big thanks to CastleRock Outbacker (Randy) and family for putting it all together!!









What a great group of people. It was fun to see everyone's Outback and compare models. I got some great ideas for mods, too.

Special thanks to RoxboroughSkiMan for letting me test drive his new Ram 2500. Very quiet for a deisel! I've got a serious case of NTF!









Thanks to Parker Outbacker for bring the Outbacker caps and shirts. I wear the cap proudly - just wish it covered more of my rapidly greying hair.

Sorry we didn't get to join you all at Fargos for pizza. We stopped for a pony ride, and the pony stepped on Jules foot and broke her toe in 3 places!







(Pony my eye - more like a onery, war-wagon pulling, thunder-beast from Norse mythology - ok, ok, that's a huge exageration, but still it wasn't a "pony" and it was onery!)

We are looking forward to next years rally and seeing you all again. Happy camping!

Dwight and Julie


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

GenesRUs said:


> The DW and kids and I had a wonderful time at the rally. Big thanks to CastleRock Outbacker (Randy) and family for putting it all together!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What a great looking gp!!! Wished we could of made it as it looked like lots of fun....oh well there is always next yr.
Bob & Judy & 2blackdogs)


----------



## RoxboroughSkiMan (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree. A big THANK YOU to Randy and Lia (Castlerock Outbackers) for organizing the Rocky Mountain Rally.

It was awesome to meet all of the attendees. You are all good people.

I can't wait until next year's rally when we can all get together again and hopefully add to our numbers from this year.

2BlackDogs, make sure you keep your eyes open, and check the site for information, around January of 2006 for next year's rally. Yes, we must plan that far in advance as the popular camp sites in the Rocky Mountains go fast.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

RoxboroughSkiMan said:


> I agree. A big THANK YOU to Randy and Lia (Castlerock Outbackers) for organizing the Rocky Mountain Rally.
> 
> It was awesome to meet all of the attendees. You are all good people.
> 
> ...


I shall keep on the watch for next yrs Rally....Judy & Bob & blackdogs)


----------



## salman (Mar 13, 2005)

Some of us at the Rocky Rally this year discussed how the amount of flame on our outside burner seemed low, while others thought it was great. Well, I figured it out during our trip to the Great Sand Dunes over Labor Day.

There is a shutoff valve to the outside LP right where the hose attaches to the connector. It's a pretty flimsy valve and at first I thought it was just there to hold some tag. As it turns out, it's a valve, and ours had been left in an almost closed position. When I fully opened the valve, lots of heat, even better than inside.

If I hadn't mentioned it before, we had a great time at the Rally. Special thanks to Randy and better half, you did a great job.

Sal


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You got it, Sal. That is the valve indeed. At least the design is good so gas was not leaking the entire time until you discovered this. About time you chimed in, too. Where have you been?

Randy


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Randy Nice pictures of the Mueller Park Rally.
We are having a Michigan Fall Rally . I plan to wear the shirts we got from you .We got tee shirts and a hat too! Well dressed OutBackers








Bill and I really enjou your pictures . We hope tp make it Out to Co. next year.
Jan


----------

